# Notebook Grafikkartenwechsel!



## Falco (6. März 2013)

Hallo Leute

Ich besitze einen Asus A93SV mit einer GeForce GT540M.
Da die Karte für ein paar spiele nicht reicht, wollte ich mal wissen ob man bei diesen Notebook die Grafikkarte wechseln könnte. Aufgeschraubt habe ich ihn schon paar mal, aber ich komme nicht richtig an die Graka
ran...
Habe auch im Internet gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden?

Wisst ihr es?


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. März 2013)

Ich denk mal die GraKa ist fest auf das Board verlötet. :/


----------



## Falco (6. März 2013)

kein mxm slot oder wie der heißt? :-/


----------



## Railroadfighter (6. März 2013)

Das haben nur die teuren Clevo und MSI Barebones, sowie die Alienwares ab 17 Zoll.
Falls es das Notebook mit einer besseren Karte gab, könnte man das komplette Mainboard tauschen, aber das lohnt sich mit Sicherheit nicht, die sind viel zu teuer.
Außerdem müsste man dazu das komplette Notebook zerlegen, du hast wahrscheinlich "einfach" die Wartungsklappe geöffnet, wo leicht aufrüstbare Teile sitzen. (Ram, Festplatte, und eventuell Wlan-Karte)


----------



## Falco (7. März 2013)

Hm schade, ich habe den letztens mal bisl mehr geöffnet und gesehen Das Alles aufm mainboard ist,naja... 

Danke für die antworten


----------



## Infin1ty (7. März 2013)

Selbst wenn du sie wechseln könntest, es würde vermutlich an der Kühlung 
scheitern, und du bräuchtest vermutlich ein neues Notebook-Netzteil.

Sei froh, dass du wenigstens RAM und co. erweitern kannst, das ist bei meinem
MBP unmöglich


----------



## MrG (19. März 2013)

Railroadfighter schrieb:


> Das haben nur die teuren Clevo und MSI Barebones, sowie die Alienwares ab 17 Zoll.
> Falls es das Notebook mit einer besseren Karte gab, könnte man das komplette Mainboard tauschen, aber das lohnt sich mit Sicherheit nicht, die sind viel zu teuer.
> Außerdem müsste man dazu das komplette Notebook zerlegen, du hast wahrscheinlich "einfach" die Wartungsklappe geöffnet, wo leicht aufrüstbare Teile sitzen. (Ram, Festplatte, und eventuell Wlan-Karte)


 
Acer verbaut fast nur MXM auch bei den billigen. 1 Board -> 1000 Modelle
Die Frage ist eher, ob der Rest von seinem Rechner eine schnellere Karte überhaupt bedienen kann.
Außerdem finde ich, dass wenn man keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, es lieber einem Profi überlassen sollte.


----------

